# Powerful Song Lyrics



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 9, 2006)

Post lyrics to a song that has impacted you emotionally or caused you to think about life or something to that effect.


Assemblage 23 - 'Ground'

Be still
Though chaos rains around you now
Only so much rain can fall at once
Breathe in
And let the air envelope you
And slow but sure, serenity will come

Close your eyes
Try to breathe
Feel the ground beneath your feet
It's still there
The world still turns around

Stand up
Though circumstance has knocked you down
There is nothing gained by staying within its reach


Take strength
In every failure you endure
Our mistakes have many lessons they can teach

Close your eyes
Try to breathe
Feel the ground beneath your feet
It's still there
The world still turns around

Destroy
These walls you've built around yourself
You can't take another step until they're gone

Move out
No use in dwelling in the past
Bid farewell to all your fears and carry on

Close your eyes
Try to breathe
Feel the ground beneath your feet
It's still there
The world still turns around


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 9, 2006)

DJ Tiesto Feat. Kristy Hawkshaw

~Just Be~

  You can travel the world but you can't run away from the person you are in you heart.
  You can be what you want to be, make us believe in you, keep all your light in the dark.
  If you are searching for truth you must look in the mirror and make sense of what you can see.
Just Be.  Just Be.

  They say learning to love yourself is the first step, and you take what you want to be free.
  But flying on plaines to exotic locations won't teach you how you to feel.
  Face up to the fact that you are who you are, and nothing will change how you feel.
Just Be. Just Be.

--the rest is kinda shaky for me, i only memorized the first two verses-- ^_^


----------



## tysla (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh yesterday's over my shoulder,
So I can't look back for too long.
There's just too much to see, waiting in front of me,
And I know that I just can't go wrong.

-Jimmy Buffet "Changes in Latittude, Changes in Attitude"

This song really helped shed many fears I had about the future, and about rejection. I first listened to Jimmy Buffett when I was ten, and I've been hooked ever since. I read these lyrics whenever I'm in question about choices I've made, and they always bring me reassurance.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 9, 2006)

deleted my posts because someone doesn't have a sense of humor, obviously  (and I'm sure Dana really cares if her thread is derailed :roll: )

lyric from one of the greatest songs ever:
Omae ga taiyou de ore ga tsuki nanda yoake wa futari de kimareba ii
Nakeru dake nakeba ii dakara koraenaide
Kareru made nakeba ii dakara ore no naka de
I Just Want Your Light nakikuzurete yuku hosoi kata wo
I Just Hold You Tight kataku dakishimete owari no nai yume ni mezamete


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 9, 2006)

Youth Of The Nation
P.O.D. - Satellite

Last day of the rest of my life
I wish I would’ve known
Cause I didn’t kiss my mama goodbye

I didn’t tell her that I loved her and how much I care
Or thank my pops for all the talks
And all the wisdom he shared

Unaware, I just did what I always do
Everyday, the same routine
Before I skate off to school

But who knew that this day wasn’t like the rest
Instead of taking a test
I took two to the chest

Call me blind, but I didn’t see it coming
Everybody was running
But I couldn’t hear nothing

Except gun blasts, it happened so fast
I don’t really know this kid
Even though I sit by him in class

Maybe this kid was reaching out for love
Or maybe for a moment
He forgot who he was
Or maybe this kid just wanted to be hugged
Whatever it was
I know it’s because

chorus:
We are, We are, the youth of the nation

Little Suzy, she was only twelve
She was given the world
With every chance to excel

Hang with the boys and hear the stories they tell
She might act kind of proud
But no respect for herself

She finds love in all the wrong places
The same situations
Just different faces

Changed up her pace since her daddy left her
Too bad he never told her
She deserved much better

Johnny boy always played the fool
He broke all the rules
So you would think he was cool

He was never really one of the guys
No matter how hard he tried
Often thought of suicide

It’s kind of hard when you ain’t got no friends
He put his life to an end
They might remember him then

You cross the line and there’s no turning back
Told the world how he felt
With the sound of a gat

chorus

Who’s to blame for the lives that tragedies claim
No matter what you say
It don’t take away the pain

That I feel inside, I’m tired of all the lies
Don’t nobody know why
It’s the blind leading the blind

I guess that’s the way the story goes
Will it ever make sense
Somebody’s got to know

There’s got to be more to life than this
There’s got to be more to everything
I thought exists

chorus

edit: i know a few of the words may be off but i don't care really. i just copied and pasted them here from some P.O.D. fansite.


----------



## Schatten (Sep 9, 2006)

There's a new sun 
Risin' up angry in the sky 
And there's a new voice 
Sayin' "we're not afraid to die" 

Let the old world make believe 
It's blind and deaf and dumb 
But nothing can change the shape of things to come

There are changes 
Lyin' ahead in every road 
And there are new thoughts 
Ready and waiting to explode 
When tomorrow is today 
The bells may toll for some 
But nothing can change the shape of things to come

The future's comin' in, now 
Sweet and strong 
Ain't no-one gonna hold it back for long 

There are new dreams 
Crowdin' out old realities 
There's revolution 
Sweepin' in like a fresh new breeze

Let the old world make believe 
It's blind and deaf and dumb 
But nothing can change the shape of things- 
Nothing can change the shape of things- 
Nothing can change the shape of things- 
Nothing can change the shape of things to come. 


(barry mann & cynthia weil - shape of things)


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 9, 2006)

Crüxshadows - Titan

A soul of pure mechanics / a sentinel to this edge / battle bruised and becomes / something more alive / that to destruction so consigned / believing will survive

Look up now child / to the sky / and her the titans' / fearless cry / for you, these mortals / now become / an offering to life / and all the men / who will not die / even though / they give their lives / return to us / and in our hearts and minds / as heroes will survive

Engines burn in glowing rage / high above the clouds / where bullets reign, / and metal bleeds / as smoke comes streaking out / now limping back sad victory / its wings are losing flight / & down it goes / this fireball / it’s etched into my mind

Look up now child / to the sky / and her the titans' / fateful cry / for you, these mortals / now become / an offering to life / and all the men / who will not die / even though / they give their lives / return to us / and in our hearts and minds / as heroes will survive


----------



## Aikon (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's a video of two things so dear to my heart, religion and politics.   I don't think any lyrics can be appreciated without the music:

The Garden of Eden - Guns N' Roses

The lyrics are conveniently (sp?) featured in the music video, ain't that nice of Axl?  Be sure to follow the bouncing ball kiddies   Literally!


----------



## robomilk (Sep 9, 2006)

*Gnarls Barkley ~ "Storm Coming"*
Possibly my favourite song, just by the lyrics


EDIT: I put it all together in a Flash so you can see the lyrics whilst listening to it!

Stereo Version
Mono Version


----------



## wut (Sep 9, 2006)

*HIGH HOPES* - Pink Floyd

_beyond the horizon of the place we lived when we were young
In a world of magnets and miracles
our troughts strayed constandly and without boundary
The ringing of the division bell had begin

Along the long road and on down the causeway
Do they still meet there by the cut

There was a ragged band that followed in our footsteps
Running before time took our dreams away
Leaving the myriad small creatures trying to tie us to the ground
To a life consumed by slow decay

The grass was greener
The light was brighter
With friends surrounded
The night of wonder

Looking beyond the embers of bridges glowing behind us
To a glimpse of how green it was on the other side
Steps taken forwards but sleepwalking back again
Dragged by the force of some inner tide

At a higher altitude with flag unfuried
We reached the dizzy heights of that dreamed of world

Encumbered forever by desire and ambition
There's a hunger still unsatisfied
Our weary eyes still stray to the horizon
Though down this road we've been so many time

The grass was greener
The light was brighter
The taste was sweeter
The nights of wonder
With friends surrounded
The dawn mist glowing
The water flowing
The endless river

Forever and ever_

Absolutely beautiful guitar solo too. As soon as it begins to kick in I always jack up my volume...like with a lot of Gilmour's solos actually. 

I would have put _Marooned_ from the same album here instead but it's purely instrumental.


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 9, 2006)

*Fragments by VNV nation*

_See the faces etched in stone. 
The frozen faces of multitudes. 
The songs of youth that sing forever. 
Immortal thoughts of a myriad of souls
that echo forth and on forever and on forever. 
All great things to come. 
Onward now and on forever and onward now. 
All great things to come. 

We few, we lucky few. 
Once more to the breach dear friends once more. 

The hall of ages to welcome them. 
The cheers of many. 
The cries of parting souls. 
The golden years. 

All great things to come. 
Bravest thoughts of futures past. 
That echo forth and on forever 
and onward now and on forever 
and onward now and on forever. 
All great things to come!
_

I cannot help but think back to that St. Crispins day, more than 590 years ago. It makes me realise that there was a time other than now, people other than me and places other than here. All those people, like you and me. 

And in the end, Henry V died of glorious dysentry and his legacy of conquests was as nothing within 50 years. Look on my works, ye mighty, and despair indeed. 

But he'll remember with advantages
What feats he did that day: then shall our names,
Familiar in his mouth as household words
...
And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by,
From this day to the ending of the world,
But we in it shall be remember'd;

And that play feeds into the songs subject matter.


----------



## Evol (Sep 9, 2006)

Oasis, "Fade Away"

When I was young I thought I had my own key
I knew exactly what I wanted to be
Now I'm sure you've boarded up every door

Lived in a bubble, days were never ending
Was not concerned about what life was sending
Fantasy was real, but now I know much about the way I feel

I'll paint you a picture
Cause I don't think you live round here no more
Never even seen the key to the door
We only get what we will settle for

While we're living
The dreams we have as children
Fade away

And now my life has turned another corner
I think it's only fair that I should warn you
Dream while you can, and maybe someday I'll make you understand

I'll paint you a picture
Cause I don't think you live round here no more
Never even seen the key to the door
We only get what we will settle for

While we're living
The dreams we have as children
Fade away


----------



## Itreyu (Sep 9, 2006)

If love was a door,
I've slammed it in your face,
Ran out to the balcony,
And jumped to the ground,

I've sponged the place in gasoline,
Before igniting the foundation,
And burning it to ashes,
If love was a plane,
Then I've flown it to the highest point,

But then let it come crashing down to the earth,
Fasten your seatbelts, we're going down,
We're going down now,

If love was a child,
Then I've scolded him to no end,
He's been filled with nothing inside,
Until the day when bullets filled the emptiness inside him,
From his own gun,
From his own hands,
Love become the pill that stopped his shakes,
He's never crossed a man's face so hard,
Love became the pill that put him under,
He's never scratched a man's heart so deep,

If love was born to die,
Then I've buried her six feet under.

Still Remains - I Can Revive Him with my hands

Take the person you loved the most, have them ripped away, and have anyone related to that person trash you thinking it was your fault. 

And then being told that person never loved you, despite what you feel inside.. 

lol.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 9, 2006)

*Sweet Song* by Yuki Kajiura

_I remember the days of summer
We were so close together
You were humming the songs of silence
Sweetly plucking the harp of wind

Every moment was sacred and mystic
We were near to the shore of eternity
The days are gone, and will never come back

You were a half of me...long time ago

Life can never be perfect without you
But I'm still on my way to the future
For I remember your sweet song in my mind

To the lost horizon, I'm calling your name
Again and again

Though the night is so dark
A new dawn is so close to me
Sun will come and shine on all seeds of hope
Bud and bloom...

I remember the days of winter
You were sitting beside me
All alone in the shuttered places
We were waiting for thawing day

Every moment was sacred and mystic
We were hoping the night was eternal
The days are gone, and so far away
I'm still singing your sweet song for long
Long windy nights..._


----------



## Whirlaxis (Sep 9, 2006)

Why does it feel like night today? 
Something in here's not right today. 
Why am I so uptight today? 
Paranoia's all I got left 
I don't know what stressed me first 
Or how the pressure was fed 
But I know just what it feels like 
To have a voice in the back of my head 
It's like a face that I hold inside 
A face that awakes when I close my eyes 
A face watches every time I lie 
A face that laughs every time I fall 
(And watches everything) 
So I know that when it's time to sink or swim 
That the face inside is hearing me 
Right underneath my skin 

It's like I'm paranoid lookin' over my back 
It's like a whirlwind inside of my head 
It's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within 
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin 

I know I've got a face in me 
Points out all my mistakes to me 
You've got a face on the inside too and 
Your paranoia's probably worse 
I don't know what set me off first but I know what I can't stand 
Everybody acts like the fact of the matter is 
I can't add up to what you can but 
Everybody has a face that they hold inside 
A face that awakes when I close my eyes 
A face watches every time they lie 
A face that laughs every time they fall 
(And watches everything) 
So you know that when it's time to sink or swim 
That the face inside is watching you too 
Right inside your skin 

Chorus 

The face inside is right beneath your skin (3x) 

The sun goes down 
I feel the light betray me (Repeat until end) 

Chorus (Repeat until end) 


Linkin Park "Papercut"


favorite song EVER, and i first heard it when i felt like i was losing my grip on reality


----------



## emptyF (Sep 9, 2006)

dwolf: i've been know to play "youth of the nation" at acoustic open mic nights. . .certainly my most unexpected covers!

once again with the gnarls barkley, my favorite is "who cares:"

Basically I'm complicated
I have a hard time taking the easy way
I wouldn't call it scizophrenic
But I'll be at least two people today
If that's ok

And I could go on and on and on. . .but who cares?

It's deep how you can be so shallow
And I'm afraid because I have no fear
I didn't believe in magic
Until I watched you disappear
I wish you were here

And I could go on and on and on. . .but who cares?

You see, everybody is somebody
But nobody wants to be themselves
And if I ever wanted to understand me
I would have to ask someone else
Because every little bit helps

And I could go on and on and on. . .but who cares

This feels like
The surreal life
But it's still nice
Wish I could live twice
And I still might
If these wounds heal right
I see a little light
Even though it's still night

to me that's what the whold furry thing is about. . .becoming a character, but remaining true to yourself. . .or something like that.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 9, 2006)

Rascal Flatts
"Skin"

Sarah Beth is scared to death
To hear what the doctor will say
She hasn't been well
Since the day that she fell
And the bruises just won't go away
So she sits and see waits with her mother and dad
Flips through an old magazine
Till a the nurse with a smile
Stands at the door
And says will you please come with me

Sarah Beth is scared to death
Cause the doctor just told her the news
Between the red cells and white
Something's not right
But we're gonna take care of you

Six chances in ten it won't come back again
With the therapy were gonna try
It's just been approved
It's the strongest there is
I think we caught it in time

Sarah Beth closes her eyes
She dreams she's dancing
Around and around without any cares
And her very first love is holding her close
And the soft wind in blowing her hair

Sarah Beth is scared to death
As she sits holding her mom
Says it would be a mistake
For someone to take
A girl with no hair to the prom

Oh, just this morning right there on her pillow
Was the coolest of any surprise
And she cried when she gathered it all in her hands
The proof that she couldn't deny

Sarah Beth closes her eyes
She dreams she's dancing
Around and around without any cares

And her very first love is holding her close
And a soft wind is blowing her hair

It's quarter to seven, that boy's at the door
And her daddy ushers him in
And when he takes off his cap
They all start to cry
Cause this morning where his hair had all been
Softly she touches just skin

And they go dancing, around and around
Without any cares
And her very first true love is holding her close
And for a moment she isn't scared


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Sep 10, 2006)

"Henry the Eighth", by Herman's Hermits:

I'm 'En-e-ry the Eighth, I am
'En-e-ry the Eighth, I am, I am
I got married to the widow next door
She's been married seven times before
And everyone was an 'En-e-ry
('En-e-ry!)
She wouldn't have a Willie nor a Sam
(No Sam!)
I'm her eighth old man, I'm 'En-e-ry,
'En-e-ry the Eighth I am.

Second verse, same as the first!
I'm 'En-e-ry the Eighth, I am
'En-e-ry the Eighth, I am, I am...

(And so on.)


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 10, 2006)

Either Circle of Life or Can You Feel the Love Tonight. If you don't know the lyrics, feel free to go into your collection of VHSes. There's bound to be a TLK VHS in there.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 10, 2006)

"Life's Gonna Suck"~Dennis Leary

This is a special moment right now,
We'd like to take this time to tell all the kids at home,
Send your parents out of the room this is a kid's song.

Life's gonna suck when you grow up,
When you grow up, when you grow up
Life's gonna suck when you grow up,
It sucks pretty bad right now.

Hey! If you know the words, Sing along!

You're gonna hafta mow the lawn,
Do the dishes, make your bed.
You're gonna hafta go to school until you're seven-teen.
It's gonna seem about three times as long as that

You might have to go to war, shoot a gun, kill a nun.
You might have to go to war, when you get out of school.
Hey cheer up kids, it gets a lot worse.

You're gonna hafta deal with stress
Deal with stress, deal with stress.
You're gonna be a giant mess
When you get back from the war.

Santa Clause does not exist, and there's no Easter Bunny,
You'll find out when you grow up, that Big Bird isn't funny.
(funny, funny, hahahahaha!)

Life's gonna suck when you grow up,
When you grow up, when you grow up
Life's gonna suck when you grow up,
It sucks pretty bad right now.

You're gonna end up smoking crack, on your back, face the fact.
You're gonna end up hooked on smack, and then you're gonna die.

And then you're gonna die-ie-ie-ie-ie.



Because it's true!


----------



## abantiades (Oct 8, 2006)

Now I've heard there was a secret chord 
That David played, and it pleased the Lord 
But you don't really care for music, do you? 
It goes like this 
The fourth, the fifth 
The minor fall, the major lift 
The baffled king composing Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 

Your faith was strong but you needed proof 
You saw her bathing on the roof 
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
She tied you 
To a kitchen chair 
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair 
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah 

Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 

You say I took the name in vain 
I don't even know the name 
But if I did, well really, what's it to you? 
There's a blaze of light 
In every word 
It doesn't matter which you heard 
The holy or the broken Hallelujah 

Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 

I did my best, it wasn't much 
I couldn't feel, so I tried to touch 
I've told the truth, I didn't come to fool you 
And even though 
It all went wrong 
I'll stand before the Lord of Song 
With nothing on my tongue but Hallelujah 

Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 8, 2006)

May be corny, but it has some real meaning to me:

"A Dream Worth Keeping" by Sheena Easton
Anytime you want to be right here
Just imagine me and all this will appear
You can keep this moment all your life forever near.
A dream worth keeping.

When you're feeling lost I'll be your star
Just reach out and touch me no matter where you are
In a world where precious things are disappearing overnight
Just keep my star in sight.

I believe
We've found a dream that's worth keeping
For more than just today
And even though
The winds of change may come sweeping
It's still a dream worth keeping
So don't let it fade away.

Maybe you'll be in some distant land
Feeling all alone, but I'll be close at hand
And every time you see a rainbow paint the sky behind the rain
You'll be here again.

I believe
We've found a dream that's worth keeping
For more than just a day
And even though
The winds of change may come sweeping
It's still a dream worth keeping
So don't let it fade away.

Some day you might be thinking
That life has passed you by
Your spirits might be sinking
With hope in short supply
And that's the reason why
That's the reason why
I know this dream's worth keeping
As long as it will stay
And even when you see the darkness come creeping
A dream worth keeping
Will never fade away....



Also, I won't post the lyrics here, because it's more the general storyline, but Ludo's rock opera "Broken Bride" has a really powerful ending.  You kinda need to hear the whole album for the ending to have that weight, and I don't really wanna give it away, except to say that it makes me cry nearly every time.  So yeah--go listen to Ludo.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 8, 2006)

_"The wipers on the bus go swish, swish, swish,
Swish, swish, swish
Swish, swish, swish
The wipers on the bus go swish, swish, swish
All the way town!"_


----------



## turboanthro (Oct 8, 2006)

"I'm gonna organize some changes in my life
I'm gonna exorcise the demons of my past
I'm gonna take the car and hit the open road
I'm feelin ready to just open up and go

And I just feel I can be anythin'
That I might I ever wish to be
And fantasize just what I wanna be
Make my wildest dream come true

I'm on my way
Out on my own again
I'm on my way
Out on the road again

When I remember back to how just things just used to be
And I was stuck inside a shroud of misery
I felt I dissapeared so deep inside myself
I couldn't find a way to break away the hell

When I'm feelin' down an' low
I vow I'll never be the same again
I just remember what I am
And visualize just what I'm gonna be

I'm on my way
Out on my own again
I'm on my way
I'm gonna break away

I'm gonna break away
I'm out on my own
I'm out on my own
Gonna break away
Breakin' away

I'm on my way
Out on my own again
I'm on my way
Out on the road again

I'm on my way
Out on my own again
I'm on my way
I'm gonna break away"

Wildest Dreams - Iron Maiden

Oooh yessss....


----------



## izartist (Oct 8, 2006)

I ahve two songs that mean alot to me.

Two angels and a dream

been searching for some answers 
to the questions i should know 
there's an angel up above me 
and another down below 
They offer me the world 
But I don't exactly know 
If these visions here they call to me 
To stay or finally go
and i'm caught between two angels and a dream 
one is pulling at my heart while the other rips the seams 
caught between two angels and a dream 
and i don't know where to go 
that's a vision of a kingdom 
and its twice is black as night 
They're no brighter than the sun 
With growing rays of light
And somewhere in between 
is the place that i have known
my decision last and win 
and to where i wanna go 
and i'm caught between two angels and a dream 
one is pulling at my heart while the other rips the seams
caught between two angels and a dream 
and i don't know where to go 
i've got to find 
find the answers 
i've got to find 
my equilibrium 
i've got to dream 
within the balance
i've got to keep 
my equilibrium 
between the black and white 
between what's wrong and what's right 
it's where i feel myself fall upon 
between you and me 
between what's caged and what's free 
and i found where i belong 
and i'm caught between two angels and a dream 
one is pulling at my heart while the other rips the seams
these eyes have shown no future to be seen 
then to throw it all away for something in between


and

The Prom Song



They're more than just words, 
They're colors, 
To paint my feelings for you. 
and i know how, 
that there's no way to show you, 
Just how much i care. 

And i feel it oh so deep within me, 
and i know that there's so much left to share. 
All the times you're away, 
Feels just like eternity. 
As the moments that we had, 
had to end. 

[Pre-chorus]
The strokes of the brush, 
Brings me Closer to your touch. 
Through the hues well find a way, 
To follow, I know we will. 

[Chorus]
And the Colors are so Vibrant, 
Like the sun on the ocean, 
and the hues they will change from day to day. 
But i know that, That the picture of love would last forever. 
On this Canvas of our lives that we create. 
(And our love will last forever) 

And i know that always 
i saw to try to display 
just how precious that you are to the world. 
Cause i know with just a touch, 
you can show me oh so much, 
that there's more to this life, 
Than what we see 

[Pre-Chorus]

[Chorus]

Colors may fade, 
Turning vibrant to grey, 
But one things unchanged, 
the picture is still the same. 

And through the days and nights the vision lives on forever, 
And through a masterpiece of love me made together, 
We've given all we can, 
I know the world will understand, 
The picture is of you, and me. 



Both songs are by Depswa.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 8, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> _"The wipers on the bus go swish, swish, swish,
> Swish, swish, swish
> Swish, swish, swish
> The wipers on the bus go swish, swish, swish
> All the way town!"_



you, sir, are the win. i applaud you.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 8, 2006)

*ahem* to the tune off "riding dirty"
song by Weird Al

They see me mowin' 
My front lawn 
I know they're all thinking 
I'm so White N' nerdy 

Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Can't you see I'm white n' nerdy 
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy! 
I wanna roll with- 
The gangsters 
But so far they all think 
I'm too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
I'm just too white n' nerdy 
We really white n' nerdy 

First in my class here at M.I.T. 
Got skills I'm a 
Champion of DND 
MC Escher that's 
My favorite MC 
Keep your 40 
I'll just have an Earl Grey tea 
My rims never spin to the contrary 
You'll find they're quite stationary 
All of my action figures are cherry 
I got Stephen Hawking in my library 
My MySpace page is all totally pimped out 
I got people begging for my top 8 spaces 
Yo I got Pi out to a thousand places 
Ain't got no grills but I still wear braces 
I order all of my sandwiches with mayonnaise 
I'm a whiz at minesweeper I can play for days 
Once you see my sweet moves you're gonna stay amazed, my fingers movin' so fast I'll set the place ablaze 
There's no killer rap I haven't run 
A past gal well I'm number 1 
I play with calculus just for fun 
I ain't got a get but I gotta soldering gun 
Happy Days is my favorite theme song 
I can sure kick your butt in a game of ping pong 
I'll ace any trivia quiz you bring on 
I'm fluent in Java Script as well as Klingon 

They see me roll on, my Segway! 
I know in my heart they think I'm 
white n' nerdy! 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Can't you see I'm white n' nerdy 
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy 
I'd like to roll with- 
The gangsters 
Although it's apparent I'm too 
White n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
I'm just too white n' nerdy 
How'd I get so white n' nerdy? 

I've been browsing, inspectin' 
X-men comics you know I collect 'em 
The pens in my pocket 
I must protect 'em 
all my ergonomic keyboard 
Shopping online for deals on some writable media 
I edit Wikipedia 
I memorized the Holy Grail 
Really well 
I can recite it right now have you 
ROTFLOL 
I got a business doing websites 
When my friends need some code who do they call? 
I do HTML do for them all 
Even make a homepage for my dog! 
Got myself a fanny pack 
they were having a sale down at the GAP 
Spend my nights with a roll of bubble wrap 
POP POP! Hope no one sees me get freaky! 

I'm nerdy in the extreme and whiter than sour cream 
I was in AV club and Glee club and even the chess team! 
Only question I ever thought was hard 
Was do I like Kirk or do I like Piccard? 
I spend every weekend 
at the Renaissance Faire 
I got my name on my underwear! 

They see me strollin' 
They laughin' 
And rollin' their eyes 'cause 
I'm so white n' nerdy 
Just because I'm white n' nerdy 
Just because I'm white n' nerdy 
All because I'm white n' nerdy 
Holy cow I'm white n' nerdy 
I wanna bowl with- 
the gangsters 
but oh well it's obvious I'm 
white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy! 


this song is the story of my life...almost...im not that nerdy =P


----------



## guin (Oct 9, 2006)

Strings by the getaway plan


Draw these strings tight
Keep yourself inside
Don't just lie there
Part your lips and smile, Oh

So you're dimming the lights again
Glowing inside again
Words exploding
Just like Poem's
Carve them in stone
So our love can't be torn apart

Past this black
There lies perfection's eye's
This perfection is rightfully mine

So you're dimming the lights again
Glowing inside again
Words exploding
Just like Poem's
Carve them in stone
So our love can't be torn apart

So you're dimming the lights again
Glowing inside again
Words exploding
Just like Poem's
Carve them in stone
So our love can't be torn apart

Carve them in stone
So our love can't be torn apart

And I... Will Wait... For nothing...
For You...
And I... Will Wait... For nothing...
For You...
And I... Will Wait... For nothing...
For You...


----------



## guin (Oct 9, 2006)

and also this:

Calendar Notes by In Fiction

Nothings the same now
Its been a year, today.
Since the faulter
All my words have failed
And nothing i learn sticks
All mistakes...explained
But go un-sold
Though she knows I've paid
More then I owe her

And I...
Can feel your heart
Pulsating through your hands
Another day in silence
Well no news is good news
Isn't it?
And I can feel your heart
Pulsating through your hands
Your hands

But nothings the same now
I wish I had chose my words better
And nothing I earn will stay
I wish I had fallen down
Without her

I can feel your heart
Pulsating through your hands
Another day in silence
Well no news is good news
Isn't it?
And I can feel your heart
Pulsating through your hands
Your hands

But nothings the same

And I
Can feel your heart
Pulsating through your hands
Another day in silence
Well no news is good news
Isn't it?
(And I)
And I can feel your heart
Pulsating through your hands
Your hands


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 9, 2006)

It took me several listens to this song before the whole of the story told made impact.

"Tonight Is The Night I Fell Asleep At The Wheel" - BareNaked Ladies

Driving home to be with you
The highway's dividing, the city's in view
As usual, I'm almost on time
You're the last thing that's on my mind
I wish I could tell you the way that I feel
But tonight is the night I fell asleep at the wheel

No commotion, no screaming brakes
Most of it's over before I awake
From the ceiling, my coffee cup drips
While out my window, the horizon does flips
The worst part was hitting the ground -
Not the feeling so much as the sound
Can't help but wonder if all this is real
Cause tonight is the night I fell asleep at the wheel

Rubberneck traffic and passersby
And Slow Motion Walter the fire engine guy
Stand around with their mouths open wide
I heard some idiot ask if someone's inside
With the Jaws of Life they tried and they tried
Nobody here can know how I feel
Cause tonight is the night I fell asleep at the wheel

I guess it's over now
Cause I've never seen so much
Never seen so much, never seen so much
Never seen so much, never seen so much
I guess it's over now
Cause I've never seen so much
Never seen so much, never seen so much
Never seen so much, never seen so much
So much blood

In all the confusion, there's something serene
I'm just a posthumous part of the scene
Now I'm floating above looking in
As the radio blares and wheels spin
I can see my face slump with a grin
And you...you're the last thing on my mind
You're the last thing on my mind
You're the last thing on my mind
You're the last thing on my mind


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 9, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> Either Circle of Life or Can You Feel the Love Tonight. If you don't know the lyrics, feel free to go into your collection of VHSes. There's bound to be a TLK VHS in there.



Awww.... *purrs and headrubs da leo*


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dreamline - Rush


_He's got a road map of Jupiter
A radar fix on the stars
All along the highway
She's got a liquid-crystal compass
A picture book of the rivers
Under the Sahara

They travel in the time of the prophets
On a desert highway straight to the heart of the sun
Like lovers and heroes, and the restless part of everyone
We're only at home when we're on the run
On the run


He's got a star map of Hollywood
A list of cheap motels
All along the freeway
She's got a sister out in Vegas
The promise of a decent job
Far away from her hometown

They travel on the road to redemption
A highway out of yesterday -- that tomorrow will bring
Like lovers and heroes, birds in the last days of spring
We're only at home when we're on the wing
On the wing


When we are young
Wandering the face of the Earth
Wondering what our dreams might be worth
Learning that we're only immortal
For a limited time


Time is a gypsy caravan
Steals away in the night
To leave you stranded in Dreamland
Distance is a long-range filter
Memory a flickering light
Left behind in the heartland

We travel in the dark of the new moon
A starry highway traced on the map of the sky
Like lovers and heroes, lonely as the eagle's cry
We're only at home when we're on the fly
On the fly


When we are young
Wandering the face of the Earth
Wondering what our dreams might be worth
Learning that we're only immortal
For a limited time


We travel on the road to adventure
On a desert highway straight to the heart of the sun
Like lovers and heroes, and the restless part of everyone
We're only at home when we're on the run
On the run..._


=
Heh. I probably posted that one "last time" as well...


----------



## Cyberskunk (Oct 9, 2006)

Sparrow - Simon & Garfunkel

Who will love a little Sparrow
Who's traveled far and cries for rest?
"Not I," said the Oak Tree,
"I won't share my branches with
no sparrow's nest,
And my blanket of leaves won't warm
her cold breast."

Who will love a little Sparrow
And who will speak a kindly word?
"Not I," said the Swan,
"The entire idea is utterly absurd,
I'd be laughed at and scorned if the
other Swans heard."

Who will take pity in his heart,
And who will feed a starving sparrow?
"Not I," said the Golden Wheat,
"I would if I could but I cannot I know,
I need all my grain to prosper and grow."

Who will love a little Sparrow?
Will no one write her eulogy?
"I will," said the Earth,
"For all I've created returns unto me,
From dust were ye made and dust ye shall be."

Down to You - Joni Mitchell

Everything comes and goes
Marked by lovers and styles of clothes
Things that you held high
And told yourself were true
Lost or changing as the days come down to you
Down to you
Constant stranger
Youre a kind person
Youre a cold person too
Its down to you
It all comes down to you.
You go down to the pick up station
Craving warmth and beauty
You settle for less than fascination
A few drinks later youre not so choosy
When the closing lights strip off the shadows
On this strange new flesh youve found
Clutching the night to you like a fig leaf
You hurry
To the blackness
And the blankets
To lay down an impression
And your loneliness

In the morning there are lovers in the street
They look so high
You brush against a stranger
And you both apologize
Old friends seem indifferent
You must have brought that on
Old bonds have broken down
Love is gone
Ooh, love is gone
Written on your spirit this sad song
Love is gone

Everything comes and goes
Pleasure moves on too early
And trouble leaves too slow
Just when youre thinking
Youve finally got it made
Bad news comes knocking
At your garden gate
Knocking for you
Constant stranger
Youre a brute-youre an angel
You can crawl-you can fly too
Its down to you
It all comes down to you

Get It Right Next Time - Gerry Rafferty

Out on the street I was talkin' to a man 
He said "there's so much of this life of mine that I don't understand" 
You shouldn't worry I said that ain't no crime 
Cause if you get it wrong you'll get it right next time, next time 

You need direction  yeah you need a name 
When you're standing in the crossroads every highway looks the same 
After a while you can recognize the signs 
So if you get it wrong you'll get it right next time, next time

Life is a liar yeah life is a cheat 
It'll lead you on and pull the ground from underneath your feet 
No use complainin'  don't you worry, don't you whine 
Cause if you get it wrong you'll get it right next time, next time

You gotta grow, you gotta learn by your mistakes 
You gotta die a little everyday just to try to stay awake 
When you believe there's no mountain you can climb 
And if you get it wrong you'll get it right next time, next time

Next time    hmmmm


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Johnny Cash - Hurt (was my sig for a while, but I wanted one of my sayings instead)

â€œI hurt myself today,
To see if I still feel.
I focus on the pain.
The only thing thatâ€™s real.

The needle tears a hole.
The old familiar sting.
Try to kill it, all the way,
But I remember everything.

What have I become,
My sweetest friend?
Everyone I know,
Goes away in the end.

And you could have it all,
My empire of dirt.
I will let you down.
I will make you hurt.

I wear this crown of thorns,
Upon my liarâ€™s chair.
Full of broken thoughts,
I cannot repair.

Beneath the stains of time,
The feelings disappear.
You are someone else.
I am still right here.

What have I become,
My sweetest friend?
Everyone I know,
Goes away in the end.

And you could have it all,
My empire of dirt.
I will let you down.
I will make you hurt.

If I could start again;
A million miles away.
I would keep myself.
I would findâ€¦a way.â€


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's one.

'The Sound of Silence' by Simon and Garfunkel:

_Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobbled stone
Beneath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dare
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools," said I  "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows"
"Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms and I might reach you"
But my words like silent raindrops fell
And echoed the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the signs said "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls
And whispered the sound of silence."_


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 9, 2006)

yes yes tundra, that is a good song. i have it on my mp3 player.

here's a good Tom Petty tune:

Well I won't back down
No I won't back down
You can stand me up at the gates of hell
But I won't back down 
No I'll stand my ground, won't be turned around
And I'll keep this world from draggin me down
gonna stand my ground
... and I won't back down

Chorus:
(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
and I won't back down

Well I know what's right, I got just one life
in a world that keeps on pushin me around
but I'll stand my ground
...and I won't back down

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
(I won't back down)
and I won't back down...

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(I won't back down)
hey I won't back down
(and I won't back down)
hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down)
hey I will stand my ground
(and I won't back down)
and I won't back down
(I won't back down)
No I won't back down...


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 9, 2006)

Firstly, LonelyDragon, you are my hero for posting a videogame song.  I have one of my own (same series... sorta)

Small Two of Pieces ~Scraping Shards~ (Xenogears)

Run through the cold of the night
As passion burns in your heart
Ready to fight, a knife held close by your side
Like a proud wolf alone in the dark
With eyes that watch the world
And my name like a shadow
On the face of the moon

*Broken mirror, a million shades of light
The old echo fades away
But just you and I
Can find the answer
And then, we can run to the end of the world
We can run to the end of the world

Cold fire clenched to my heart
In the blue night
Torn by this pain, I paint your name in sound
And the girl of the dawn, with eyes of blues, and angel wings
The songs of the season are her only crown

*(repeat)

We met in the mist of morning
And parted deep in the night
Broken sword and shield, and tears that never fall
But run through the heart
Washed away by the darkest water
The world is peaceful and still

*(repeat)

I love that song.  Also, the first time I heard it, I'm not sure why (well, I have a bit of a hunch NOW, but this was a while ago) the "proud wolf alone in the dark" line seemed especially endearing.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 10, 2006)

The Rainbow Connection for the win.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 12, 2006)

Duran Duran, "Ordinary World"

Came in from a rainy Thursday on the avenue
Thought I heard you talking softly
I turned on the lights, the TV and the radio
Still I can't escape the ghost of you
What has happened to it all? Crazy, some'd say
Where is the life that I recognize?... gone away

But I won't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world, somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world, I will learn to survive

Passion or coincidence once prompted you to say
"Pride will tear us both apart"
Well, now pride's gone out the window, 'cross the rooftops, run away
Left me in the vacuum of my heart
What is happening to me? Crazy, some'd say
Where is my friend when I need you most?... gone away

But I won't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world, somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world, I will learn to survive

Papers in the roadside tell of suffering and greed
Feared today, forgot tomorrow
Here beside the news of holy war and holy need
Ours is just a little sorrow at all

And I don't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world, somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world, I will learn to survive


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

*Dir en Grey* - _Ain't Afraid to Die_

 Kimi to futari de aruita ano goro no michi wa naku te
soredemo zutto aruita, itsuka kimi to aeru no kana
    The way that I used to walk with you is gone
    But still, I always walked with you, I wonder if I'll ever be able to meet
    you

 Nadaraka na oka no ue yuruyakani yuki ga furu
todokanai to wakattemo kimi no heya ni hitotsu
daisuki datta hana wo ima...
    The snow falls gently on a hill
    Even though I can't reach you, I understand
    The flower in your room that you loved is now...

 Kyonen saigo no yuki no hi
kataku kawashita yakusoku
omoidaseba toke dashi tenohira kara koborete
    The day of last years final snow
    The promises that were hard to exchange
    When I remember them, they melt, and spill from my hands

 Nadaraka na oka no ue yuruyakani yuki ga furu
todokanai to wakattemo kimi no heya ni hitotsu
daisuki datta hana wo ima...
    The snow falls gently on a hill
    Even though I can't reach you, I understand
    The flower in your room that you loved is now...

 Madobe ni hitori kiride tada yuki wo mitsumeteru
kimi wo omoidashi nagara garasu goshi ni kimi wo
ukabe saigo no kuchitsuke shite...
    All alone by the window, just staring at the snow
    While remembering you, seeing you in the glass
    I give you a final kiss

 Nee waratteyo mou nakanaide
koko kara zutto anata wo mite iru wa
    Come on, smile, don't cry anymore
    From here on, I'll always be watching you

 Nadaraka na oka no ue yuruyakani yuki ga furu
todokanai to wakattemo kimi no heya ni hitotsu
daisuki datta hana wo ima...
    The snow falls gently on a hill
    Even though I can't reach you, I understand
    The flower in your room that you loved is now...

 Akari wa shizuka ni shiroku some yuku machi no naka
kimi ga mita saigo no kisetsu iro
    A light that quietly begins to color the inside of the town white
    You saw the season's final colors

 Namida wo otoshita kenjitsu to wa zankoku dane
kimi ga mita saigo no kisetsu iro
    The sound of the tears that fell is cruel isn't it
    You saw the season's final colors

 Shiki to kimi no iro yagate kierou
yuki wa tokete machikado ni hana ga saki
kimi ga mita "shikisai wa" sotto tokete yuku
    The four seasons, and your colors, will soon vanish
    The snow melts, and flowers bloom on the street corner
    The "colors" that you saw, softly begin to melt

 Kotoshi saigo no yuki no hi
    The day of this years final colors

 (Machikado ni ichirin no hana sora wo
miagereba saigo no yuki ni tenohira koborete)
    (A single flower on the street corner
    When I look up into the sky, the final snow melts from my hand)

Video on YouTube


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

*CLEVER SLEAZOID* -_Dir en Grey_

_Wake up youâ€™re dead

Doing meaningless shit over and over
Iâ€™m just a third-rated star covered in blood
See the prince on the rocking horse, his polishied face looks cool
Iâ€™m just gonna spill my guts on you

*Under the name of Justice
You canâ€™t break my soul
Under the name of Justice
Kill yourself
Think, you moran
Fall out of line you cockroach

Right, left, front, and back, it overflows with despair and pain
They say this anger, this emotion, and this passion is all a lie
Witherâ€¦
Iâ€™m not even trying to justify myself

* Repeat

** The dark dark Sunday, the blood stains
You canâ€™t save yourself
The dark dark Sunday, the blood stains
One day I will fuck your parents

This is the last time
Welcome to the garden of destruction

koe mo denai kurai ni...
sonna ima ni hitori to kidzuk

The night is cold and long
The night sky is deep and wide

The Dark Dark Sunday, the blood stains
You can't save yourself
The dark dark Sunday, the blood stains
One day I will fuck your parents
_
Video on YouTube!

Now for the LOL-tastic misheard lyrics!

*CLEVER SLEAZOID WTF?*

_Rake up your brain!

SOUP!

Too much mean breath,
Tell her to scoot on over.
Itâ€™s just somewhere to sell candy.

See that real little kid roll,
He wonâ€™t see what it costs!
Letâ€™s get a smoothieâ€¦
Crust my arm!!

And I sat all over cat sh**!!
You canâ€™t wear that sweater!
And I sat all over cat sh**!!
Cool sweater!!
Sit down, you mow lawn!
Hello, who are you?

BREAKFAST!!!

Laid in wool where you were rollinâ€™,
With the spit I came!
Sensitively letâ€™s eat, watch you,
But letâ€™s watch you in the rain!

MIYABI YABI YABI YABI
MIYABI YABI YABI RAHJIHDI!!!

I know he was wanting
To destroy one song!

And I sat all over cat sh**!!
You canâ€™t wear that sweater!
And I sat all over cat sh**!!
Cool sweater!!
Sit down, you mow lawn!
Hello, who are you?

BREAKFAST!

Shut up, duck.
Shut up now yourself.
With yourself you will shut up!
Shut up, duck.
Shut up jump yourself!

Why oh why???
Why oh why???

Timâ€™s on our side!
Walkinâ€™ soon to get the bill
Timâ€™s on our side!
Walkinâ€™ soon to get the bill

Oh noâ€¦
Tim needs an ID
Someday, he might be taught how to get intoâ€¦

A night
Club low low low
Shut eye
Scaring me a lot
Oh!

Shut up, duck.
Shut up now your sign!!
With your sign you will shut up!
Shut up, duck.
Shut up with your sign!!

RIDE YOUR BRAIN,
RIDE YOUR BRAIN!!_

LOL, watch this video and go LOL WTF?


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 12, 2006)

"Kiss Me Goodbye" by Angela Aki.  This is the song from the upcoming (17 days!!!!) Final Fantasy XII.  It doesn't really have any relavance to me, but I still think it's a nice song.
(Sidenote for VGM [Video Game Music] fans: She has also released her own rendition of Eyes On Me, and it is awesome).

_You say my love is all you need to see you through
But I know these words are not quite true
(So) here is the path you're looking for, an open door
Leading to worlds you long to explore

Go if you must move on alone
I'm gonna make it on my own

Kiss me good-bye, love's memory
Follow your heart and find your destiny
Won't shed a tear for love's mortality
For you put the dream in my reality

As time goes by I know you'll see this of me
I loved you enough to let you go free

Go, I will give you wings to fly
Cast all your fears into the sky

Kiss me good-bye, love's mystery
All of my life I'll hold you close to me
Won't shed a tear for love's mortality
For you put the dream in my reality

Kiss me good-bye, love's memory
You put the dream in my reality_


----------



## Jotun (Oct 14, 2006)

"For the Greater Good of God" by Iron Maiden

Are you a man of peace
Or a man of holy war
Too many sides to you
Donâ€™t know which anymore
So many full of life
But also filled with pain
Donâ€™t know just how many
Will live to breathe again

A life thatâ€™s made to breathe
Destruction or defense
A mind thatâ€™s vain corruption
Bad or good intent
A wolf in sheepâ€™s clothing
Or saintly or sinner
Or some that would believe
A holy war winner

They fire off many shots
And many parting blows
Their actions beyond a reasoning
Only God would know
And as he lies in heaven
Or it could be in hell
I feel heâ€™s somewhere here
Or looking from below
But I donâ€™t know, I donâ€™t know

Please tell me now what life is
Please tell me now what love is
Well tell me now what war is
Again tell me what life is

More pain and misery in the history of mankind
Sometimes it seems more like
The blind leading the blind
It brings upon us more famine, death and war
You know religion has a lot to answer for

Please tell me now what life is
Please tell me now what love is
Well tell me now what war is
Again tell me what life is

And as they search to find the bodies in the sand
They find its ashes that are
Scattered across the land
And as the spirits seem to whistle on the wind
A shot is fired somewhere another war begins

And all because of it youâ€™d think
That we would learn
But still the body count the city fires burn
Somewhere there's someone dying
In a foreign land
Meanwhile the world is crying stupidity of man
Tell me why, tell me why

Please tell me now what life is
Please tell me now what love is
Well tell me now what war is
Again tell me what life is

Please tell me now what life is
Please tell me now what love is
Well tell me now what war is
Again tell me what life is

For the greater good of God (x8

Please tell me now what life is
Please tell me now what love is
Well tell me now what war is
Again tell me what life is

Please tell me now what life is
Please tell me now what love is
Well tell me now what war is
Again tell me what life is

For the greater good of God (x8

He gave his life for us
He fell upon the cross
To die for all of those
who never mourn his loss
It wasnâ€™t meant for us
to feel the pain again
Tell me why, tell me why



A truly beautiful song.


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 14, 2006)

k's choice - i will return to you

"I Will Return To You"

Today there's nothing more to say
But someday I'll return to you
Today things didn't go our way
Maybe tomorrow I will return to you

Today I'd like to slip away from all this pain
Someday, I'll return to you
Today I'd like to be a cell inside your vein
Maybe tomorrow I will return to you

Once more I'd like to put a spider in your bed
For that, I will return to you
I want you to hear the things I never said
For that, I will return to you
Someday, I'll return to you

Dry the rain inside my head
To hear the things I never said
I will return to you

To be a light beam through a cloud
To laugh at things I'm singing now
I will, I will return to you
I will return to you, to you
I will return to you
Someday I'll return to you
I will return to you
Maybe tomorrow I will return to you


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 4, 2006)

Julian Cope - [Fried] - Reynard the Fox

Little number 'bout fox hunting from the foxes' p.o.v., comparing that with the manner in which musicians may be similarly hounded... a song which, despite not being on multiple illegal substances as he was at the time, he still takes rather literally....

=

Hey in the pouring rain
When the smell of terror brings a thousand eyes
The red men come again
They kill my children and they kill my wife
And then they leave me bleeding
Family dead, just freaking out bleeding
Stoned in the gutter
Empty of my colour
I'm fried, fried, ticking in the side
Body twitched from side to side
I'm fried, fried, ticking in the side
Body twitched from side to side

Run, run, Reynard, run, run, run
You've got to run for an hour and you're still not done
You've got to run, run, Reynard, run, run, run
Away, away, away, away, away

Hey in the ice and snow
When the call up sounds to the real in deed
But do you really wanna know
How we rode into freedom on whimsy and greed?
And they said your time is over
I don't see any gallant calls
I don't see an inch of reflex
'cept to leave me bleeding
Bleeding, bleeding, bleeding
I'm fried, fried, ticking in the side
Body twitched from side to side
I'm fried, fried, ticking in the side
Body twitched from side to side

Run, run, Reynard, run, run, run
You've got to run for an hour and you're still not done
Run, run, Reynard, run, run, run
Away, away, away
Run, run, Reynard, run, run, run
You've got to run for an hour and you're still not done
Run, run, Reynard, run, run, run
Away, away, away, away, away

(Away, away, away,...)

Reynard left and went to Warwickshire, to a mound near a railway line,
with canals and a freezing swamp.  He climbs high up above the countryside
and breathes freely.  To the south he could see Polesworth, and to the
north he could just make out the ruins of the priory where Joss and I
played cricket as children.  We were only three miles away, probably drinking
tea and talking,

        (Have you heard about the orphan, sitting by the coffin)

 at the same time as he was taking the stanley knife out of
the bag.  He pushed the point into his stomach,

        (His Father's not a sinner no more)

 until the light shone right
through.  And then he reached down, and he took the bag.
It's a plastic bag
With plastic handles
And plastic sides
and
and
And
ANd
AND
HE SPILLED HIS GUTS ALL OVER THE STAGE
HE SPILLED HIS GUTS ALL OVER THE STAGE

_(crescendo, general musical freaking-out, etc.)_


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2006)

Once you take them in it, "Episode 666" by In Flames has very powerful lyrics

"Welcome here, the squirrel-wheel begins
fasten the left hand belts
Remember not to think too much
and your trip will be numbingly pleasant 

Non-caring is the easiest way 
but to secure a passage to the 2nd plane
you have to complete level one
Their dead-smile lips turn on their TV
while urban gravestones scrape the skies
Rising over marionette cities and marionette skies 

This is episode 666 
destination chaos
Each and all an actor blind"


----------



## Litre (Nov 4, 2006)

Blind Guardian - A Twist in the Myth - The New Order


Would you open the door
Son I know the way
Soon a flickering light
Will grow
Leave it to me now.
Unchained
Unchained
Would you open the door
Enter the here and now
A new horizon
You'll rise you'll fall
And learn to live
Keep the faith - keep the pace

Your soul's like water but
Your fate is like the wind

Here is the new order
Hope shall be your guide
Praise the new order
Now let my spirit go

Do you remember
When we were moon knights?
We've slain the dragon
In the room
Now you see the future
Your quest the truth
How will it end up
I really do not know

This is no wonderland
Just keep in mind
Like a spell in certain books
Time will change it all

Away - oh please embrace me
Away - I will be gone

I'll take a look to see
What lies beyond
The break of dawn
Would you open the door
There is so much more to say

Keep the faith
Keep the pace.
Your soul's like water, but
Your fate is like the wind.

Here is the new order...

Will you remember the old rule?
Will you fulfill this sacrifice?
Done for the future
Space for the new
How will it end up?
That's up to you

You're on the bridge -
On the borderline
No matter how
You'll never ever leave it

Here is the new order...

Times will change

The soul's like water and
Like rain it will return

Live on in healing rain

The past shall find release


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2006)

...This is off topic, but in your avatar, Litre, it looks like your wearing corpsepaint.

Blind Guardian, eh?  I post some Gamma Ray lyrics, but Gamma Ray lyrics aren't very powerful...


----------



## Litre (Nov 4, 2006)

Haha, nah. I enjoy metal but not that kind 

I was going to post Noldor or Thorn, but I decided for that.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2006)

I enjoy all types of metal, except folk (excluding Finntroll and Korpiklaani).


----------



## DavidN (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually I think some Gamma Ray lyrics are very powerful, especially now that they're turning into a political band again. The chorus of "How Long" is simple and straightforward:

_How do we go on from here if we don't stop the war?
And how do we lose all the fear if we don't stop the war?_

The whole thing's a sort of modern-day 80s war song, the tone of which happens to be completely relevant again. And there's also that rather more clear 'hidden message' shouted over the chorus at the end of it.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2006)

...the lyrics to "Heavy Metal Universe":

"We're the masters of the wind
We're demons left in howl
we're the undefeated warriors
we have heard the call

We're the keepers and the leaders
of the only thing we love
we're the saviours
and protectors from above

In your sky there is no limit
and masters we have none
heavy metal is the only one

'cause its heavy metal universe
an it's never going down
flying 'cross the universe
we're heavy metal bound
we're heavy metal bound

With a burning hot desire
like a supersonic blast
we have come to show the world
that we have come to last

There ain't no way to stop us
and you'll never kill our pride
'cause it's not only music
it's a chosen way of life

And our world has got no borders
and in union we all stand
'cause heavy metal is our promissed land

'cause it's a heavy metal universe
with a heavy metal sound
masters of the thunder
shake you to the ground

It's a heavy metal bomber
and it's never going down
flying 'cross the universe
we're heavy metal bound
we're heavy metal bound

See my hands held to the sky
let me rock you 'till forever
raise your voice we're soaring high
swear allegance now or never
burning up we build a flame
as we speak the oath togheter
metal is our way forever...
... way forevermore

And our world has got no borders
and in union we all stand
'cause heavy metal is our promissed land

'cause it's a heavy metal universe
with a heavy metal sound
masters of the thunder
shake you to the ground
it's a heavy metal bomber
and it's never going down
flying 'cross the universe
we're heavy metal bound
we're heavy metal bound"

...Powerful?


----------



## diddly_squat (Nov 5, 2006)

Every song from Red Sparowe's "Every Red Heart Shines Toward the Red Sun" album hits me emotionally, and has no lyrics at all. 

But if I had to choose a song with lyrics...

"A Fair Judgement" by Opeth
_Losing sleep, in too deep
Fading sun, what have I done
Came so close to what I need most
Nothing left here
Cut the ties, uncover disguise
Left behind all intertwined
Lost control, moved out of the role now
Nothing's left here
Leave it be
It was meant for me
Soul sacrifice
Forgot the advice
Lost track of time
In a flurry of smoke
Waiting anxiety
For a fair judgement deserved _


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 5, 2006)

*"Live For Today" by The Grassroots.*

_When I think of all the worries people seem to find
And how they're in a hurry to complicate their minds
By chasing after money and dreams that can't come true
I'm glad that we are different, we've better things to do
May others plan their future, I'm busy lovin' you (1-2-3-4)
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
And don't worry 'bout tomorrow, hey, hey, hey
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
Live for today

We were never meant to worry the way that people do
And I don't need to hurry as long as I'm with you
We'll take it nice and easy and use my simple plan
You'll be my lovin' woman, I'll be your lovin' man
We'll take the most from living, have pleasure while we can (2-3-4)
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
And don't worry 'bout tomorrow, hey, hey, hey
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
Live for today

Baby, I need to feel you inside of me
I got to feel you deep inside of me
Baby please come close to me
I got to have you now, please, please, please
Gimme some-a lovin', gimme some-a lovin'
Gimme some-a lovin', gimme some-a lovin'
Baby gimme some-a lovin'
Gimme some-a lovin, I need all your lovin'
Gimme some-a lovin, I need all your lovin'
Give me some love, now
I need all your lovin'
Sha la la la la la
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today
And don't worry 'bout tomorrow, hey, hey, hey
Sha-la-la-la-la-la, live for today.
_


----------



## Balorspike (Nov 5, 2006)

Rammstein - "Ohne Dich (Without You)"

I dont even need to know german to feel what he's saying...


----------



## DavidN (Nov 5, 2006)

Jotun said:
			
		

> ...the lyrics to "Heavy Metal Universe" ...Powerful?



I'd lean more towards "a bit silly" for that one.


----------



## Solaris (Nov 5, 2006)

In the Shadows By The Rasmus

No sleep
No sleep until I am done with finding the answer
Won't stop
Won't stop before I find a cure for this cancer
Sometimes
I feel I going down and so disconnected
Somehow
I know that I am haunted to be wanted

I've been watching
I've been waiting
In the shadows all my time
I've been searching
I've been living
For tomorrows all my life

In the shadows

In the shadows

They say
That i must learn to kill before i can feel safe
But I
I rather kill myself then turn into their slave
Sometimes
I feel that I should go and play with the thunder
Somehow
I just don't wanna stay and wait for a wonder

I've been watching
I've been waiting
In the shadows all my time
I've been searching
I've been living
For tomorrows all my life

Lately I been walking walking in circles, watching waiting for something
Feel me touch me heal me, come take me higher

I've been watching
I've been waiting
In the shadows all my time
I've been searching
I've been living
For tomorrows all my life
I've been watching
I've been waiting
I've been searching
I've been living for tomorrows

In the shadows

In the shadows
I've been waiting


----------



## Dirae (Nov 5, 2006)

Pink Floyd, _Wish you were here_

So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 5, 2006)

_Fire and Rain_ by James Taylor

Just yesterday morning they let me know you were gone
Susanne the plans they made put an end to you
I walked out this morning and I wrote down this song
I just can't remember who to send it to
I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you again

Won't you look down upon me, Jesus
You've got to help me make a stand
You've just got to see me through another day
My body's aching and my time is at hand
And I won't make it any other way
Oh, I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you again

Been walking my mind to an easy time my back turned towards the sun
Lord knows when the cold wind blows it'll turn your head around
Well, there's hours of time on the telephone line to talk about things
to come
Sweet dreams and flying machines in pieces on the ground
Oh, I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you, baby, one more time again, now
Thought I'd see you one more time again
There's just a few things coming my way this time around, now
Thought I'd see you, thought I'd see you fire and rain, now


----------



## uncia (Jun 23, 2007)

Live - The Beauty of Gray

_If I told you he was your brother
We could reminisce
Then you would go about your day
If I said you ought to give him some of your water
You'd shake your canteen and walk away

The perception that divides you from him
Is a lie
For some reason you never asked why
This is not a black and white world
You can't afford to believe in your side

This is not a black and white world
To be alive
I say that the colours must swirl
And I believe
That maybe today
We will all get to appreciate

The beauty of gray

If I told you she was your mother
We could analyze the situation and be gone
If I said you ought to give her
Some of your water
Your eyes would light up like the dawn
The perception that divides you from her
Is a lie
For some reason we never asked why
This is not a black and white world
You can't afford to believe in your side

This is not a black and white world
To be alive
I say the colors must swirl
And I believe
That maybe today
We will all get to appreciate

The beauty of gray_


----------



## Ember (Jun 23, 2007)

Blackfield - End of the World

Don't you forget what I've told you
So many years
We are hopeless and slaves to our fears
We're an accident called human beings

Don't be angry for loving the baby
And say it's unreal
So many lives turned to salt
Like roses who're hiding their thorns

It's the end of the world
The end of the world
It's a prison for dreams and for hopes
And still we believe there is God
It's the end of the world
The end of the world
We're dead but pretend we're alive
Full of ignorance, fools in disguise

In your room doing nothing
But staring at flickering screens
Streets are empty, but still you can hear
Joy of children turning to tears

Disease hides around every corner
Quiet, lay still
Wait for a moment to hear
We forgot what is touch, what to feel

It's the end of the world
The end of the world
It's a prison for dreams and for hopes
And still we believe there is God
It's the end of the world
The end of the world
We're dead but pretend we're alive
Full of ignorance, fools in disguise

Take this pill, it will make you feel dizzy
And then give you wings
Soon, boy, you'll fall into sleep
Without nightmares, without any fears

If you wake up in hell or in heaven
Tell the angels we're here
Waiting below for a dream
Here in the garden of sin

It's the end of the world
The end of the world
It's a prison for dreams and for hopes
And still we believe there is God
It's the end of the world
The end of the world
We're dead but pretend we're alive
Full of ignorance, fools in disguise


<3 <3 <3


----------



## Nikyusha (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe Janis Ian's 'At Seventeen' is one. Then again she made lot's of great songs with a message. like 'Society's Child' for the more known songs.

I learned the truth at seventeen
That love was meant for beauty queens
In high school girls with clear skinned smiles
Who married young and then retired
The valentines I never knew
The Friday night charades of youth
Were spent on one more beautiful
At seventeen I learned the truth
And those of us with ravaged faces
Lacking in the social graces
Desperately remained at home
Inventing lovers on the phone
Who called to say come dance with me
And murmured vague obscenities
It isn't all it seems
At seventeen

A brown eyed girl in hand me downs
Whose name I never could pronounce
Said, Pity please the ones who serve
They only get what they deserve
And the rich relationed hometown queen
Married into what she needs
A guarantee of company
And haven for the elderly
Remember those who win the game
Lose the love they sought to gain
Indebentures of quality
And dubious integrity
Their small town eyes will gape at you
in dull surprise when payment due
Exceeds accounts received
At seventeen

To those of us who knew the pain
Of valentines that never came
And those whose names were never called
When choosing sides for basketball
It was long ago and far away
The world was younger than today
And dreams were all they gave for free
To ugly duckling girls like me
We all play the game and when we dare
To cheat ourselves at solitaire
Inventing lovers on the phone
Repenting other lives unknown
That call and say, come dance with me
And murmur vague obscenities
At ugly girls like me
At seventeen


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 23, 2007)

This thread needs more Pink Floyd... and more classic rock for that matter (look! It's not emo!)
-->Nice with Wish You Were Here, Dirae.
Saw some Tom Petty in there as well. 

*Take it Back* - Pink Floyd
Her love rains down on me easy as the breeze
I listen to her breathing it sounds like the waves on the sea
I was thinking all about her, burning with rage and desire
We were spinning into darkness; the earth was on fire

She could take it back, she might take it back someday

So I spy on her, I lie to her, I make promises I cannot keep
Then I hear her laughter rising, rising from the deep
And I make her prove her love for me, I take all that I can take
And I push her to the limit to see if she will break

She might take it back, she could take it back some day

Now I have seen the warnings, screaming from all sides
It's easy to ignore them and G-d knows I've tried
All this temptation, it turned my faith to lies
Until I couldn't see the danger or hear the rising tide

She can take it back, she will take it back some day
She can take it back, she will take it back some day
She can take it back, she will take it back some day

*Others worth mentioning...*
*Won't Get Fooled Again* - The Who (Only reason 'Take it Back' is there instead of this, is cuz it's lyrics are shorter )
*Unchained Melody* - Righteous Brothers

The next one is so chillingly powerful, it needs its own post...


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 23, 2007)

This song played at my grandma's funeral..



Artist/Band: Jackson Alan
Lyrics for Song: In The Garden
Lyrics for Album: Precious Memories

I come to the garden alone
While the dew is still on the roses
And the voice I hear, falling on my ear
The Son of God discloses
And He walks with me
And He talks with me
And He tells me I am His own
And the joy we share as we tarry there
None other has ever known

I'd stay in the garden with Him
'Tho the night around me is falling
But He bids me go; through the voice of woe
His voice to me is calling
And He walks with me
And He talks with me
And He tells me I am His own
And the joy we share as we tarry there
None other has ever known


----------



## Kitfox (Jun 23, 2007)

*Snow Patrol-Chasing Cars*

The song means a lot to me because I really feel this way about my girl friend after the 4 years we've been together. Her family is moving to California soon and we'll not get to be together. oh yeah...this is where i got my sig.

We'll do it all
Everything
On our own

We don't need
Anything
Or anyone
If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

I don't quite know
How to say
How I feel

Those three words
Are said too much
they're not enough

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

Let's waste time
Chasing cars
Around our heads

I need your grace
To remind me
To find my own

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

All that I am
All that I ever was
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see

I don't know where
Confused about how as well
Just know that these things will never change for us at all

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Ask me and I'll email you the file for this song... It took me forever to find it.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 23, 2007)

*The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald* - Gordon Lightfoot
have a midi http://www.corfid.com/gl/Files/edmund5.mid .. of course the real version with the guitar will give ya goose bumps.

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down 
of the big lake they called "Gitche Gumee."
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
when the skies of November turn gloomy.
With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more
than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty,
that good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
when the "Gales of November" came early. 

The ship was the pride of the American side
coming back from some mill in Wisconsin.
As the big freighters go, it was bigger than most
with a crew and good captain well seasoned,
concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
when they left fully loaded for Cleveland.
And later that night when the ship's bell rang,
could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?

The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound
and a wave broke over the railing.
And ev'ry man knew, as the captain did too
'twas the witch of November come stealin'.
The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
when the Gales of November came slashin'.
When afternoon came it was freezin' rain
in the face of a hurricane west wind.

When suppertime came the old cook came on deck sayin'.
"Fellas, it's too rough t'feed ya."
At seven P.M. a main hatchway caved in; he said,
"Fellas, it's bin good t'know ya!"
The captain wired in he had water comin' in
and the good ship and crew was in peril.
And later that night when 'is lights went outta sight
came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does any one know where the love of God goes
when the waves turn the minutes to hours?
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
if they'd put fifteen more miles behind 'er.
They might have split up or they might have capsized;
they may have broke deep and took water.
And all that remains is the faces and the names
of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
in the rooms of her ice-water mansion.
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams;
the islands and bays are for sportsmen.
And farther below Lake Ontario
takes in what Lake Erie can send her,
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
with the Gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed,
in the "Maritime Sailors' Cathedral."
The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times
for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.
The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee."
"Superior," they said, "never gives up her dead
when the gales of November come early!"


----------



## Kitfox (Jun 23, 2007)

hmm...for some reason your midi file isn't playing for me


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 24, 2007)

Sing Along - Blue Man Group w/ Dave Matthews

If I sing a song, will you sing along...
If I sing a song, will you sing along...
If I sing a song, will you sing along...
Or should I just keep singin' right here by myself?

If I tell you I'm strong, will you play along...
If I tell you I'm strong, will you play along...
If I tell you I'm strong, will you play along...
Or will you see I'm as insecure as everybody else?

If I follow along, does it mean I belong...
If I follow along, does it mean I belong...
If I follow along, does it mean I belong...
Or will I keep on feelin' different from everybody else?


Persona - Blue Man Group w/ Josh Haden

In the morning I put it on...
I walk outside and I am gone...
And I don't seem to mind anymore...
I can't think what it was like before I wore it all the time...

In the evenin' I take it off...
But there's another one under-neath...
And I can't seem to find the bottom of the stack,
I might just lose my mind and never get it back,
But at least I'll get inside...

There's a feelin' that I get sometimes...
It's so small that it's easy to hide...
It's like a howling voice from the distant past,
It seems I've got no choice when it comes to this...
It's building up inside...


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 24, 2007)

Evanescence - Missing

Please, please forgive me,
But I won't be home again.
Maybe someday you'll look up,
And, barely conscious, you'll say to no one:
"Isn't something missing?"

You won't cry for my absence, I know -
You forgot me long ago.
Am I that unimportant...?
Am I so insignificant...?
Isn't something missing?
Isn't someone missing me?

[Chorus:]
Even though I'm the sacrifice,
You won't try for me, not now.
Though I'd die to know you love me,
I'm all alone.
Isn't someone missing me?

Please, please forgive me,
But I won't be home again.
I know what you do to yourself,
I breathe deep and cry out,
"Isn't something missing?
Isn't someone missing me?"

[Chorus]

And if I bleed, I'll bleed,
Knowing you don't care.
And if I sleep just to dream of you
I'll wake without you there,
Isn't something missing?
Isn't something...

[Chorus]

Evanescence - Where Will You Go

Youâ€™re too important for anyone
You play the role of all you long to be
But I, I know who you really are
Youâ€™re the one who cries when youâ€™re alone

[Chorus:]
But where will you go
With no one left to save you from yourself
You canâ€™t escape
You canâ€™t escape

You think that I canâ€™t see right through your eyes
Scared to death to face reality
No one seems to hear your hidden cries
Youâ€™re left to face yourself alone

[Chorus:]
But where will you go (where will you go)
With no one left to save you from yourself
You canâ€™t escape
The truth
I realize youâ€™re afraid (I realize)
But you canâ€™t abandon everyone
You canâ€™t escape
You donâ€™t want to escape

Iâ€™m so sick of speaking words that no one understands
Is it clear enough that you canâ€™t live your whole life all alone?
I can hear you when you whisper
But you canâ€™t even hear me screaming

[Chorus:]
Where will you go (where will you go)
With no one left to save you from yourself
You canâ€™t escape
The truth
I realize youâ€™re afraid (I realize)
But you canâ€™t reject the whole world
You canâ€™t escape
You wonâ€™t escape
You canâ€™t escape
You donâ€™t want to escape


----------



## Faeliin Mtaali (Jun 24, 2007)

*Song Download*:
*Nightwish* - "_I Wish I Had an Angel.mp3_"


I wish I had an angel
For one moment of love
I wish I had your angel tonight

Deep into a dying day
I took a step outside an innocent heart
Prepare to hate me fall when I may
This night will hurt you like never before

Old loves they die hard
Old lies they die harder

I wish I had an angel
For one moment of love
I wish I had your angel
Your Virgin Mary undone
I`m in love with my lust
Burning angelwings to dust
I wish I had your angel tonight

I`m going down so frail `n cruel
Drunken disguise changes all the rules

Old loves they die hard
Old lies they die harder

I wish I had an angel
For one moment of love
I wish I had your angel
Your Virgin Mary undone
I`m in love with my lust
Burning angelwings to dust
I wish I had your angel tonight

Greatest thrill
Not to kill
But to have the prize of the night
Hypocrite
Wannabe friend
13th disciple who betrayed me for nothing!

Last dance, first kiss
Your touch my bliss
Beauty always comes with dark thoughts

[sighs and laughter]

I wish I had an angel
For one moment of love
I wish I had your angel
Your Virgin Mary undone
I`m in love with my lust
Burning angelwings to dust
I wish I had your angel tonight

I wish I had an angel
I wish I had an angel
I wish I had an angel
I wish I had an angel


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 25, 2007)

AVRIL LAVIGNE
"Things I'll Never Say"


I'm tuggin' out my hair
I'm pulling at my clothes
I'm trying to keep my cool
I know it shows
I'm staring at my feet
My cheeks are turning red
I'm searching for the words inside my head

{Pre-Chorus}
(Cause) I'm feeling nervous
Trying to be so perfect
Cause I know you're worth it
You're worth it
Yeah

::Chorus::
If I could say what I want to say
I'd say I wanna blow you, away 
Be with you every night
Am I squeezin' you too tight
If I could say what I want to see
I want to see you go down
On one knee
"Marry me today"
Yes, I'm wishing my life away
These things I'll never say

It don't do me any good
It's just a waste of time
What use is it to you
What's on my mind
If it ain't coming out
We're not going anywhere
So why can't I just tell you that I care

{Pre-Chorus}

::Chorus::

What's wrong with my tongue
These words keep slipping away
I stutter, I stumble
Like I've got nothing to say

{Pre-Chorus}

Yes I'm wishing my life away
These things I'll never say
If I could say what I want to say
I'd say I wanna blow you away
Be with you every night
Am I squeezing you too tight
If I could say what I want to see
I want to see you go down
On one knee
"Marry me today"
Yes, I'm wishing my life away
But these things I'll never say
These things I'll never say


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 25, 2007)

Away From The Sun lyrics

It's down to this
I've got to make this life make sense
Can anyone tell what I've done
I miss the life
I miss the colours of the world
Can anyone tell where I am

'Cause now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines into the darkest place
I'm so far down, away from the sun again
Away from the sun again

I'm over this
I'm tired of living in the dark
Can anyone see me down here
The feeling's gone
There's nothing left to lift me up
Back into the world I know

And now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines into the darkest place
I'm so far down, away from the sun
That shines to light the way for me
To find my way back into the arms
That care about the ones like me
I'm so far down, away from the sun again

It's down to this
I've got to make this life make sense
And now I can't tell what I've done

And now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines to light the way for me

'Cause now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines into the darkest place
I'm so far down, away from the sun
That shines to light the way for me
To find my way back into the arms
That care about the ones like me
I'm so far down, away from the sun again

Oh no...
Yeah...
I'm gone...



For a better understanding of the lyrics watch this:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=-bX2IyXejGk


----------



## Esplender (Jun 25, 2007)

*Negura Bunget - PrimÃ£vara*
Amazing Romanian metal band.

Open gates of wind, a whistle slowly crawling in
Locked winter, greened forests.
Black and white are blending secretly untwining time
The drop falls, splitting the rock,
The round dance starts to circle untwining waters; the strong ice
Which has long traveled, from the rocky mountainâ€™s heart;
A sign: the beginning of time. By itself. On the chosen path.
At the forestâ€™s heart, in the windâ€™s whispering,
In the rockâ€™s shadowâ€¦ a sculptured face on the heights of Ceahlau Mountain
Which, from icy ice, took the shape it had been given. Forever!
Pepper: through flames and fire, stormyâ€¦ game;
Burned in fire, through embers and ashes, crossing beyond
Upwards on a faded path â€“ that of the chosen path.
Kind-hearted brothers, rohmani! Coming from the real, from beyond Apa Simbetii,
Beyond Novacâ€™s furrow,
From the heart of the earth, in the mountains high,
The grayish mountains, and of the fir tree,
Fir tree: the brave!
In the mountains high, through the small firs, at the old sheepfold
Where the grass grows, interweaving four by four,
Stag of the defrosted realm, beast of the fields and of the earth, slowly descendingâ€¦
The trees in his way they all bend their branches
His goading antlers like pearls
Swinging gaitâ€¦ towards the secret place â€“ the path.
Stinging nettle sprouting, and blooming,
From the vastness of the world a law is taking shape
To utter the word, bluntly, and for all.
Law of the club and of the fear. True!
Furrowed bear chest,
By the Living Fire, from beyond Strimba Oilor
At the heart of the clearings, at the heart of the woods,
Its flame throws back, and from fire and blood
Green firâ€™s bud, gobbled up, stained with bloodâ€¦ embodiedâ€¦ unchained.
From here, to whereâ€¦ beyondâ€¦
The path!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 25, 2007)

The Fray - How To Save A Life

Step one you say we need to talk
He walks you say sit down it's just a talk
He smiles politely back at you
You stare politely right on through
Some sort of window to your right
As he goes left and you stay right
Between the lines of fear and blame
You begin to wonder why you came

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

Let him know that you know best
Cause after all you do know best
Try to slip past his defense
Without granting innocence
Lay down a list of what is wrong
The things you've told him all along
And pray to God he hears you
And pray to God he hears you

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend

Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

As he begins to raise his voice
You lower yours and grant him one last choice
Drive until you lose the road
Or break with the ones you've followed
He will do one of two things
He will admit to everything
Or he'll say he's just not the same
And you'll begin to wonder why you came

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life
How to save a life
How to save a life

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life
How to save a life


----------



## Starburst (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmm...I have several.  Three of them are by the band Less Than Jake.

_*Help Save the Youth of America from Exploding*

Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.
Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.

And just outside I can hear the sound,
of the early morning street,
becoming way too loud.
Yea the hum, of the engines in the cars,
on the street, Yea.
On the street.

And with this cigarette that I just lit,
as I passed the 53rd Street bridge.
Right now the world just seems too big,
the world just seems to big.

Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.
Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.

And just outside, I can see my breath,
in between the words,
that fog my spinning head.
And I can see the sun coming up,
and its just light enough to see.

Another cigarette that I just lit,
as I passed the 53rd Street bridge.
Right now the world just seems too big,
the world just seems to big.

Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.
Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.

Sit down,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.
Sit down, (remind me how),
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.
Growing up and getting lost.

And all the late-night calls,
with all the lost hopes.
And all the missed connections (connections!).
And the lost directions.

Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.
Sit down, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.

Sit down,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.
Down-own, remind me how,
this is the same old story
of growing up and getting lost.

*All My Best Friends Are Metalheads*

This is a fair request, and I promise I will not judge any person only as a teenager.
You will constantly remind yourself that some of my generation judges people by their race,
their belief, or the color of their skin, and that this is no more right
than saying all teenagers are drunken dope-addicts or glue-sniffers.

Do you think its strange, that there's a way
of how you look at how you act, and how you think
pretend they're not the same as you.

Do you think its strange, that there's a way
of how you look at how you act, and how you think
pretend they're not the same as you.

Do you know about her strength in convictions
or how she puts all her faith in religion.
Did we take the time to really discover,
how little we know about each other.

Keep us from saying anything.
Can't separate from everything.
And all this really means is
you're one in a crowd
and you're paranoid of every sound.
Another friend
you won't miss anyhow.

Do you think its strange, that there's a way
of how you look at how you act, and how you think
pretend they're not the same as you.

Do you know about her strength in convictions
or how she puts all her faith in religion.
Did we take the time to really discover,
how little we know about each other.

Keep us from saying anything.
Can't separate from everything.
And all this really means is
you're one in a crowd
and you're paranoid of every sound.
Keep us from saying anything.
Can't separate from everything.
And all this really means is
you're one in a crowd
and you're paranoid of every sound.
Another friend
you won't miss anyhow.

[Intralude]

Do you know about her strength in convictions
or how she puts all her faith in religion.
Did ya take the time to really discover,
how little we know about each other.

Keep us from saying anything.
Can't separate from everything.
And all this really means is
you're one in a crowd
and you're paranoid of every sound.
Keep us from saying anything.
Can't separate from everything.
And all this really means is
you're one in a crowd
and you're paranoid of every sound.
Paranoid of every sound.
Paranoid of every sound.

*The Science of Selling Yourself Short*

I've come to my senses,
That I've become senseless,
I could give you lessons on how to ruin your friendships,
Every last conviction, I smoked them all away,
I drank my frustrations down the drain, out of the way,
So I sit and wait and wonder,
"Does anyone else feel like me?"
Someone so tired of their routines and disappearing self-esteems,

[Chorus:]
I'll sing along,
Yeah with every emergency,
Just sing along,
I'm the king of catastrophies,
I'm so far gone,
That deep down inside I think it's fine by me,
I'm my own worst enemy

I could be an expert on co-dependency,
I could write the best book on underage tragedy,
I've been spending my time at the local liquor store,
I've been sleeping nightly on my best friends kitchen floor,
So I sit and wait and wonder,
"Does anyone else feel like me?"
I'm so over-dosed on apathy and burnt out on sympathy.

[Chorus]

Let the meaning slip away
Lost my faith in another day,
Self deprication seems okay,
I never thought I'd make it anyway

[Chorus]

I'm my own worst enemy [x5]
_


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 26, 2007)

I was listening to The Whitlams (They are awesome btw) and I was listening to the album Torch The Moon. "Duffy's Song" I love for it's lyrics because it mimic's a situation I was in, where I was shunned by 
all my 'friends' because I no longer fitted in with their choices. Some words, not the whole thing  - 

_I will not go quietly
I will not behave myself
Itâ€™s not for sake of fighting
Itâ€™s not for you or anyone else
and I was the best, you all knew it
on the days I cared at all
you can all say I blew it, youâ€™ll be talking bout me for years

I was my own man
can yaâ€™ll say that?
I was my own man
can yaâ€™ll say that?
I was my own man, yeah I was the shit._


The last song, "Ease of the Midnight Visit" made me realise that I was in a shitty relationship. 
Here's the first verse to give you the gist -

_Show me a way to stop loving you and i'll stop coming 'round
Your flatmate in the front room, he thinks he might have found
The last of the teenage lovers
Suprised by what I feel
The last of the teenage lovers
I'm learning how to deal

With the ease of the midnight visit_

There was one line that hit me like a brick wall when I first heard it, and it was a lightbulb moment. - 

_* It's not enough to be in love with you
I want to be loved too*

Yeah that's the ease of the midnight visit
Takes a leap of faith that you might be alone
When's a fool like me gonna drive straight home?_

And lastly, the song "Breathing you in" is exactly the feeling that I missed from good relationships, so it was handy to stear me on the right course, and actually be willing to go after what I wanted, not what this jerk was willing to give me. (On a side note, if anyone else wants to wish herpes on him for me, feel free.) - 

_I'm awake
You sleep on and on
When you wake my head is resting on your shoulder
I'm breathing you in
I'm breathing you in

Don't get up I'm in heaven
Close your eyes it's only half past seven
The day's as small as the window
And I'm an inside-outted pillow

Breathing in my, my sleepy girl
Breathing in my, my sleepy girl

What's that over there?
It's nothing at all
We lie awake and listen to the birds in my aviary
I'm breathing you in
I'm breathing you in

Don't get up I'm in heaven
Close your eyes it's only - eleven
The day's as small as the window
And I'm an inside-outted pillow

I'm breathing you in

Breathing in my, my sleepy girl_


----------



## Arka (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm just going to assume this hasn't been posted yet.  To me, the ending is a tear jerker:

Jefferson Airplane - Lather

_Lather was thirty years old today,
They took away all of his toys.
His mother sent newspaper clippings to him,
About his old friends who'd stopped being boys.
There was Harwitz E. Green, just turned thirty-three,
His leather chair waits at the bank.
And Seargent Dow Jones, twenty-seven years old,
Commanding his very own tank.
But Lather still finds it a nice thing to do,
To lie about nude in the sand,
Drawing pictures of mountains that look like bumps,
And thrashing the air with his hands.

But wait, oh Lather's productive you know,
He produces the finest of sound,
Putting drumsticks on either side of his nose,
Snorting the best licks in town,
But that's all over...

Lather was thirty years old today,
And Lather came foam from his tongue.
He looked at me eyes wide and plainly said:

Is it true that I'm no longer young?
And the children call him famous,
And the old men call him insane,
And sometimes he's so nameless,
That he hardly knows which game to play...
Which words to say...
And I should have told him, "No, you're not old."
And I should have let him go on...smiling...babywide._


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 11, 2007)

The All-American Rejects - Stab My Back
"And every time he held you close
Yeah, were you thinking of me
When I needed you the most
Well I hope that you're happy"

Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest
"When my time comes
Forget the wrong that I've done
Help me leave behind some
Reasons to be missed

And don't resent me
And when you're feeling empty
Keep me in your memory

Leave out all the rest
Leave out all the rest"

Linkin Park - What I've Done
"So let mercy come
And wash away
What Iâ€™ve done

I'll face myself
To cross out what iâ€™ve become
Erase myself
And let go of what iâ€™ve done

Put to rest
What you thought of me
While I clean this slate
With the hands of uncertainty"

Angels & Airwaves - A Little's Enough
"I'm sorry I have to say it
But you look like you sad
Your smile is gone
I've noticed it bad
The cure is if you let in just a little more love
I promise you this
A Little's Enough"

Angels & Airwaves - The War
"Why won't you tell me
That its almost over
Why must this
Tear my head
Inside out?"

Fall Out Boy - Sophomore Slump Or Comeback Of The Year
"Are we growing up or just going down?
It's just a matter of time until we're all found out
Take our tears, put them on ice
Cause I swear I'd burn this city down to show you the light"

Blue October - Into The Ocean
"I want to swim away but don't know how
Sometimes it feels just like I'm falling in the ocean
Let the waves up take me down
Let the hurricane set in motion... yeah
Let the rain of what I feel right now...come down
Let the rain come down"

Feiled - Frontier
"And if you don't want me
And you don't need me
Then I don't want the same mistakes

And if you don't love me
And you don't need me
Then I don't want the guilt and the shame."

HIM - And Love Said No
"And love's light blue
Led me to you
Through all the emptiness that had become my home
Love's lies cruel
Introduced me to you
And at that moment I knew I was out of hope 

Kill me
I begged and love said no
Leave me
for dead and let me go
Kill me
I cried and love said no
Kill me
I cried and love said no"

Maroon 5 - Make Me Wonder
"I still don't have the reason
And you don't have the time
And it really makes me wonder
If I ever gave a **** about you

Give me something to believe in
Cause I don't believe in you anymore
Anymore
I wonder if it even makes a difference to try
So this is goodbye"


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

*Mad World -- Gary Jules *

*

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow
And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World
Mad world

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday
And I feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me
Hello teacher tell me what's my lesson
Look right through me, look right through me
And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World
Mad World
Enlarging your world
Mad World.

URL so you can hear this one http://youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4 *


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 12, 2007)

Pinch Me - Barenaked Ladies

It's the perfect time of year 
Somewhere far away from here 
I feel fine enough, I guess 
Considering everything's a mess 
There's a restaurant down the street 
Where hungry people like to eat 
I could walk but I'll just drive 
It's colder than it looks outside 

It's like a dream you try to remember 
But it's gone 
Then you try to scream 
But it only comes out as a yawn 
When you try to see the world 
Beyond your front door 
Take your time, is the way I rhyme gonna make you smile 
When you realize that a guy my size might take a while 
Just to try to figure out what all this is for 

It's the perfect time of day 
To throw all your cares away 
Put the sprinkler on the lawn 
And run through with my gym shorts on 
Take a drink right from the hose 
And change into some drier clothes 
Climb the stairs up to my room 
Sleep away the afternoon 

Chorus

Pinch me, pinch me, cause I'm still asleep 
Please God tell me that I'm still asleep 

On an evening such as this 
It's hard to tell if I exist 
If I pack the car and leave this town 
You'll notice that I'm not around 
I could hide out under there 
I just made you say "underwear" 
I could leave but I'll just stay 
All my stuff's here anyway 

Chorus

Pinch me 
Try to figure out what all this is for 
Pinch me 
Try to see the world beyond your front door 
Pinch me 
Try to figure out what all this is for


----------



## Get-dancing (Jul 13, 2007)

Slayer - Jihad (I played this for my pro-war english presentation video and got a level 6.5, even my very anti-bush teacher said she thought it was awesome.)


I have witnessed your death 
I've seen it many times 
Your tortured screams 
Your decrepit little mind 
I've followed strong with 
But then because it bleeds 
Whence in the end again 
Let the pillars fall! 

I will see you burned alive 
Screaming for your God 
I will hunt you down again for Him 

God won't judge what I've down 
He crawls upon my feet 
A privileged pain beneath 
Bury all your dead 
Unsplintered bones 
I walk 
Sifting through the blood 
Beseiged to fear 
Await the coming of the God! 

I will watch you die again for Him 

Blood is raining downward 
The searing faces duck 
Conquered, divide within 
Terrorize the mind 
I seek the end 
It's your holstering in hand 
Your self reflection now spilling from the sky! 

I will see you burned alive 
Screaming for your God 
I will watch you die 

This is God's war! 
God's war! 
This is God's war! 
God's war! 

War of holy principles 
I've seen God's helping your destruction 
Slit the throat of heathen man 
And let his blood dilute the water 
Bury your dead! 

Your God 
He rapes his big believe 
Believe we've switched shame with sorrow 
I'll take his towers from the world 
Bereaved upon your death bed 

This is God's war! 
God's war! 
This is God's war! 
God's war! 
The holy war!!! 

[Solo] 

[Spoken:] 
Be optomistic, happy, and calm 
Show no fear or anxiety 
Smile at the face of God 
And your reward will be eternity 
Holy warriors 
Your patience will be justified 
Everything is for Him 
You must not confront the enemy before you kill it 
Strike as champions at the heart of the non-believers 
Strike above the neck and at all extremities 
For this is a point of no return for Almighty God 
God will give bahishti to his faithful servants 
When you reach ground zero you will have killed the enemy 
The Great Satan!


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jul 14, 2007)

My mate got me into this song. 
It's called What About Everything by Carbon Leaf

Its more the chorus than anything else
it got me thinking that of all our trivial little worries in life
we never stop to considder the big picture

****

Holiday quiet on these streets, except for some stubborn leaves
That didn't fall with the fall, and now they clatter in vain
Holiday sky, midnight clear
Wind is high, hard to steer
Old muffler rumbles like an old fighter plane
In search of some rest, in search of a break
From a life of tests where something's always at stake
Where something's always so far
What about my broken car?
What about my life so far?
What about my dreams
What about.....

What about everything?
What about aeroplanes? 
And what about ships that drank the sea?
What about...
What about the moon and stars?
What about soldier battle scars
And all the anger that they eat?
I am not in need

Get away and come with me
Come away with me and we'll see
If I was right on that night, that a future was made
Before time takes each year, like a knife cuts it clear
It's school, then work and then life that just sharpens the blade
I think about time for fun
I think about time for play
Then I think about being done, with no resume
With no one left to blame
What about fortune and fame?
What about your love to obtain?
What about the ring?
What about....

What about everything?
What about aeroplanes? 
And what about ships that drank the sea?
What about...
What about the moon and stars?
What about soldier battle scars
And all the anger that they eat?
I am not in need

Holiday quiet on these streets, except for some reason me
The hometown harbor lights bright, the sailboats clatter in vain
Holiday sky, midnight clear
Wind is high on this pier
I find it hard to complain when compared with what about...

What about everything?
What about aeroplanes? 
And what about ships that drank the sea?
What about...
What about the moon and stars?
What about soldier battle scars
And all the anger that they eat?
What about...
What about aliens? What about you and me and...
What about gold beneath the sea?
What about...
What about when buildings fall? 
What about that midnight phone call...
The one that wakes you from your peace?
Well, I am not, I am not, I am not in need


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 14, 2007)

Keith Urban-Making memories of us



I'm gonna be here for you baby
And I'll be a man of my own word
Speak the language in a voice that you have never heard
I wanna sleep with you forever
And I wanna die in your arms
In a cabin by a meadow where the wild bees swarm

(Chorus
And I'm gonna love you like nobody loves you
And I'll earn your trust making memories of us

I wanna honor your mother
And I wanna learn from your paw
I wanna steal your attention like a bad outlaw
And I wanna stand out in a crowd for you
A man among men
I wanna make your world better than it's ever been

Chorus

We'll follow the rainbow
Wherever the four winds blow
And there'll be a new day
Comin' your way
I'm gonna be here for you from now on
This you know somehow
You've been stretched to the limits but it's alright now

And I'm gonna make you this promise
If there's life after this
I'm gonna be there to meet you with a warm, wet kiss
Yes I am

And I'm gonna love you like nobody loves you
And I'll earn your trust makin' memories of us
Ohhh
And I'm gonna love you like nobody loves you baby
And I'll win your trust makin memories of us
Mmmmm
Ohhhhhhhh Oh Baby Mmmmmmm

awesome song if you just listen to it ^.^ here is a link to it

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aaYaN1S4hc0

furry artwork also in it (not done by me)


----------



## Mitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Moby- at least we tried

Oh my baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, just say goodbye
Oh now baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, at least we tried

At least we tried to make it
But in these days Im so confused
Oh my love, at least we had it
Let me hold on to you

Oh my baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, just say goodbye
Oh now baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, at least we tried

At least we tried but we lost it
I will remember
How you stood there and you smiling
And you smile there with me

Oh my baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, just say goodbye
Oh now baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, at least we tried

Oh my baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, just say goodbye, say goodbye
Oh now baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, at least we tried, ohh
Oh my baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, just say goodbye
Goodbye my baby, dont cry
Oh my babe, at least we tried


----------



## Toddcopper (Jul 19, 2007)

NOX - Spin, World!

Spin, world!- sweep me into the light, 
Or I shall not live tomorrow! 
Your wild night kills me -, although it waits for me with a kiss... 

Donâ€™t hurt me, world!- donâ€™t embrace, donâ€™t feel-, 
Your love hurts more! 
Donâ€™t play, world!- let me go, if a happy land calls!

HAJNANE... 
I WANT TO BE SOMEWHERE ELSE FOR A LONG TIME!
HAJNANE... 
I DONâ€™T SEE ANY LIGHT, I WONâ€™T WAIT FOR IT! 
HAJNANE... 
I DISAPPEAR IN THE SKY OR ON THE GROUND, JUST ANYWHERE! 
HAJNANE... 
THIS IS HOW ALL SORROW MAY TURN INTO A DREAM... 

Spin, world!- Iâ€™m cold in the dark-, 
You are at the end of all hope. 
Crazy world: you flame up but turn into ice... 

Donâ€™t hurt me, world!- Iâ€™m not walking on your path -,
Donâ€™t ask, donâ€™t call, donâ€™t see me! 
Donâ€™t regret it, world!- all other hearts are yours... 

HAJNANE... 
I WANT TO BE SOMEWHERE ELSE FOR A LONG TIME! 
HAJNANE... 
I DONâ€™T SEE ANY LIGHT, I WONâ€™T WAIT FOR IT! 
HAJNANE... 
I DISAPPEAR IN THE SKY OR ON THE GROUND, JUST ANYWHERE! 
HAJNANE... 
THIS IS HOW ALL SORROW MAY TURN INTO A DREAM...


----------



## ArrWulf (Jul 20, 2007)

Basshunter..  Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA

Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ pushar pÃ¥ Ã¥ smeker,
med motstÃ¥ndet vi leker
Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ springer runt Ã¥ creepar,
och motstÃ¥ndet vi sleepar.

Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ pushar pÃ¥ Ã¥ smeker,
med motstÃ¥ndet vi leker
Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ springer runt Ã¥ creepar,
och motstÃ¥ndet vi sleepar.

((scream...DotA)

Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ pushar pÃ¥ Ã¥ smeker,
med motstÃ¥ndet vi leker
Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ springer runt Ã¥ creepar,
och motstÃ¥ndet vi sleepar.

Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ pushar pÃ¥ Ã¥ smeker,
med motstÃ¥ndet vi leker
Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ springer runt Ã¥ creepar,
och motstÃ¥ndet vi sleepar.

((scream...DotA)

Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ pushar pÃ¥ Ã¥ smeker,
med motstÃ¥ndet vi leker
Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ springer runt Ã¥ creepar,
och motstÃ¥ndet vi sleepar.

Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ pushar pÃ¥ Ã¥ smeker,
med motstÃ¥ndet vi leker
Vi sitter hÃ¤r i venten och spelar lite DOTA
Ã¥ springer runt Ã¥ creepar,
och motstÃ¥ndet vi sleepar.

>X3


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 20, 2007)

"I'm Still Here"

I am a question to the world,
Not an answer to be heard.
All a moment that's held in your arms.
And what do you think you'd ever say?
I won't listen anywayâ€¦
You don't know me,
And Iâ€™ll never be what you want me to be.

And what do you think you'd understand?
I'm a boy, no, I'm a man..
You can take me and throw me away.
And how can you learn what's never shown?
Yeah, you stand here on your own.
They don't know me 'cause I'm not here.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change,
Theyâ€™re the ones that stay the same.
The donâ€™t know me,
'Cause Iâ€™m not here.

And you see the things they never see
All you wanted, I could be
Now you know me, and I'm not afraid
And I wanna tell you who I am
Can you help me be a man?
They can't break me
As long as I know who I am

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change,
Theyâ€™re the ones that stay the same.
They canâ€™t see me,
But Iâ€™m still here.

They canâ€™t tell me who to be,
â€˜Cause Iâ€™m not what they see.
And the world is still sleepinâ€™,
While I keep on dreaminâ€™ for me.
And their words are just whispers
And lies that Iâ€™ll never believe.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can they say I never change
Theyâ€™re the ones that stay the same.
Iâ€™m the one now,
â€˜Cause Iâ€™m still here.

Iâ€™m the one,
â€˜Cause Iâ€™m still here.
Iâ€™m still here.
Iâ€™m still here.
Iâ€™m still here.


----------

